# Story Idea? Wanting input



## Kender3421 (Feb 19, 2010)

I thought I would throw this idea out there. I have an idea for a setting for a story and I thought I would throw it out here and see what everyone thinks. I looked back at the video games I played last year and two games stand out the most. Fallout 3 and Resident Evil 5.

Now both these games have a very gritty, revolutionary type look to them. I want to tap into that setting and build a series off of it.

Basically it would be a mix between sci-fi and action with quite a few plot twists thrown in. I don't really want to say too much because I still have to write it out but a new chemical/biological weapon was unleashed that transformed all humans into anthros. This caused a massive uprising throughout the world that led to one government taking over. However, because this government is so huge, it can not take care of its citizens, throwing the world into chaos.

The story would be placed a generation after the outbreak, with the main characters being born as anthros. I haven't worked out much after that but it was a thought. For a visual idea of what I am thinking of, look at Jay-Z's "Run this Town". Let me know what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVA-xTBeHyM


----------



## nybx4life (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, this needs more development, to say for sure.
This is alright so far, but general ideas like this are always fine until the details are known.


Tell you what; you put down more ideas of what you want to do with this, and the actual story plot, then I can give my opinion. Because, as I see it, you just mentioned the backstory, only.


----------



## Kender3421 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am just worried about giving out more information as of right now because I am worried that someone might steal the idea. I'm paranoid about that.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 20, 2010)

I see. Well, you know that Altamont and I are currently working on developing a collaboration series. The back-story is similar to this...

Yeah, say no more, please  . I don't want to inadvertently use your ideas in our collab. I suggest you find someone you can trust won't steal your ideas, and take it to pm.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Feb 20, 2010)

Just write it.  Then go review a couple other stories and put it in the review thread.  We'll let you know if it's any good.

The idea isn't the thing, you see, it's the execution of the idea.


----------



## Kender3421 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the talk guys. I started writing already so I will let everyone know when it gets put up. I knew there was a reason I liked coming to the forums since it's not in any of the discussion forums up there.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 23, 2010)

What kind of country would develop a "weapon" to turn people into anthros?  It seems more like a furry's wet dream rather than something that could be used for military strategy.  I think you need to reconsider exactly why people are turning into anthros, or why that's even an important plot point?  I'd just as soon keep them humans.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 23, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> What kind of country would develop a "weapon" to turn people into anthros? It seems more like a furry's wet dream rather than something that could be used for military strategy. I think you need to reconsider exactly why people are turning into anthros, or why that's even an important plot point? I'd just as soon keep them humans.


 
Also, if you could use genetic engineering to make a virus that'd make people anthros, why not instead use that technology to make you soldiers into super soldiers.  ...Just not TOO super, cause that always goes wrong.


----------



## nybx4life (Feb 23, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Also, if you could use genetic engineering to make a virus that'd make people anthros, why not instead use that technology to make you soldiers into super soldiers.  ...Just not TOO super, cause that always goes wrong.



Well, that's the most I could think out of something like that, if it's military-related.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 27, 2010)

I am most of the way through a series that's kinda like that, only instead of a virus, a crazy scientist fused human and animal DNA to create the anthros which I call Genoids in the storyline which stands for Genetically Engineered Humanoids. And, in mine the uprising of the Genoid race was a lot more gradual as most had to be created in a lab. But, now, the race is breeding and having children and the idea of having an brand new race rising and spreading so quickly has caused the relationship between humans and Genoids to fall apart to the point where big cities like Hollywood have sections for Genoids and sections for humans...kind of like the 1940s-60s. But the idea of a virus is different. Although, if I were going to create a bioweapon, turning people into animals which generally have a higher tolerance for pain and suffering, and tend to be a bit stronger than humans probably isn't something I would consider.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 3, 2010)

It sounds like a start, but you're going to need to draw a clear line between soft/hard sci-fi. Different audiences.


----------

